# engine and hood scoop pix



## trace (Sep 5, 2002)

engine and hood scoop pix


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

again, nice car. (from the sr20deforum)

jr


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Looks good! Is that a custom scoop? Looks kinda like an upside down WRX scoop.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey man, I'm trying to see what you did with your corner lamps. You have any pics of the front? and wheels?


----------

